# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Bước chuyển mình của Singapore

## dulichnt

Là một người yêu mến đất nước Singapore từ lâu, tôi luôn dõi theo từng “chuyển động” của quốc đảo này và nhận thấy Singapore ngày càng “lạ” và đẹp hơn...

Trước đây, tôi biết về Singapore chỉ với nhà hát Esplanade hình quả sầu riêng hiện đại mà thân thuộc, với biểu tượng sư tử biển Merlion phun nước ngày đêm như suối nguồn thịnh vượng của Singapore vẫn luôn tuôn chảy và ấn tượng hơn hết là mảng không gian xanh bao phủ thành phố đem lại những luồng ôxy trong lành. Nhưng hôm nay, khi gặp lại Singapore, tôi ngỡ ngàng trước một tấm áo mới, rực rỡ và sống động hơn.

Tôi ghé lại Singapore vào cuối tháng 6 và chợt nhận ra mình trở nên quá chậm chạp và lạc hậu với Singapore hôm nay. Nổi tiếng là điểm hẹn của lễ hội và những sự kiện nổi tiếng toàn cầu, Singapore đưa tôi “lang thang” từ nơi này đến nơi khác, trong hào hứng và rộn rã. Tôi thắc mắc mãi Singapore trong tôi bé thế mà sao hôm nay đi mãi vẫn không khám phá hết? Vào thời điểm này trong năm, Singapore vẫn còn đắm chìm trong hàng loạt khuyến mãi hấp dẫn cùng những món hàng với giá thật đặc biệt trên khắp đảo quốc ,làm một kẻ “tham lam” như tôi phải chịu thua vì quá mỏi chân mải miết chạy đua mua sắm từ trung tâm thương mại này đến khu mua sắm khác.

Khi ngồi uống nước và nghỉ chân bên bờ vịnh Marina, tôi bỡ ngỡ nhận ra rằng biểu tượng sư tử không còn nhìn xuống mặt vịnh trong xanh nữa, mà giờ đây phải ngước mắt nhìn lên là công trình thế kỉ - Marina Bay Sands - nổi bật với 3 tòa khách sạn cao 55 tầng cùng một công viên “thiên đường” - Sands SkyPark - nối liền đỉnh 3 tòa tháp này. Một sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa kiến trúc và nghệ thuật đỉnh cao! Phớt lờ ngay đôi chân đang kêu gào đòi được nghỉ ngơi, tôi rảo bước “hòng” chinh phục ngay công trình vĩ đại này. Đặt chân lên đến Sands SkyPark, nhắm mắt và giang tay ra đón luồng gió thổi lồng lộng, tôi bỗng cảm thấy như cả thế giới đang nằm gọn trong vòng tay của mình.

Tôi bỗng thấy mình trở nên nhỏ bé hơn hẳn so với những gì còn đọng lại trong kí ức, hay là do Singapore bé nhỏ ngày nào nay đã thay đổi và lớn lên quá nhanh? Để trả lời cho câu hỏi đó, tôi quyết tâm phải đi một vòng để khám phá hết tất cả những điều mới lạ ở đây. Sau Marina Bay Sands, tôi ghé thăm Resorts World Sentosa, nơi được xem là thiên đường giải trí dành cho gia đình.Khu phức hợp cao cấp này là 1 trong 2 khu giải trí - nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu trong khu vực hiện nay với vốn đầu tư khổng lồ đến 5 tỉ đô la Singapore. Bước chân vào công viên Universal Studios Singapore – cái “đinh” của Resorts World Sentosa, tôi không khỏi mỉm cười bởi những em bé cứ kéo tay bố mẹ hết từ nơi này đến nơi khác, mặt mũi thì xem ra hớn hở lắm. Cũng chẳng khó hiểu khi các cô cậu bé đang được gặp gỡ những nhân vật thần tiên vốn chỉ tồn tại trong phim ảnh, gia đình gã chằn tin Shrek dễ thương, chú sư tử Alex dũng cảm hay những con khủng long to lớn ở công viên kỷ Jura. Trẻ con hớn hở là một chuyện, ở đây tôi còn được nhìn thấy những người lớn nhưng háo hức cũng chẳng kém gì các em thiếu nhi để khám phá Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood hay New York sầm uất hiện đại. Thế mới biết dường như tất cả những lo toan, thường nhật trong cuộc sống đều được tạm gác sang một bên, để những giấc mơ ấu thơ được dịp tung tăng.

Khi bước dọc trên những con phố ở khu trung tâm, tôi thấy khá nhiều bạn trẻ mặc đồng phục của giải đua xe Công thức 1 F1 Singapore Grand Prix hay Thế vận hội Olympic Thanh Niên sắp diễn ra. Vậy là một mùa lễ hội tưng bừng sắp diễn ra tại đảo quốc xinh đẹp này. Chẳng ngần ngại, tôi bắt chuyện ngay với các bạn trẻ này, hòa mình vào những câu chuyện rôm rả về đất nước Singapore. Trong mỗi ánh mắt, nụ cười, tôi thấy ánh lên một niềm tự hào vô bờ với đất nước Singapore. Dường như tình yêu đó cũng được truyền sang tôi một ít, tôi thấy yêu hơn những nỗ lực không ngừng của người dân nơi đây để bù đắp cho những thiếu hụt của thiên nhiên.

Sống giữa Singapore ngập tràn màu xanh trong những ngày vàng nắng, tôi cảm nhận được từng hơi thở của sự đổi mới. Từ những lễ hội chào đón hàng ngàn du khách khắp nơi trên thế giới đến những sự kiện hào hứng đầy năng lượng, từ những khu bảo tồn động thực vật hoang dã dẫn dắt du khách trở về với cuộc sống thiên nhiên cho đến những khu giải trí phức hợp phục vụ cho mọi nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng, hội nghị, Singapore hôm nay đã là điểm đến của mọi người và của toàn thế giới. Trong bối cảnh hiện đại và đổi mới, Singapore vẫn mang đến cho tôi nguồn cảm hứng bất tận về quá khứ và hiện tại, về những dòng chảy tương lai của toàn cầu và bất chợt nhận ra vòng quay chuyển động không ngừng và hối hả của cuộc sống. Cảm ơn Singapore đã cho tôi những hình ảnh lãng mạn trong quá khứ, những trải nghiệm sống động của hiện tại và những chuyến đi đầy hứa hẹn ở tương lai!

----------

